# wine thief / white stuff floating in my wine?



## BettyJ (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok, I am thinking that someone has been breaking into my wine, so before I confront my housekeeper, can someone help me troubleshoot? 

1. My pineapple riesling / 5 gal carboy (6 months age with rubber bung) was low in volume since my last check over 6 weeks ago - by almost 1 gallon! The others stored nearby were full. 

2. The same wine (overage) in a separate 1 gallon container was not also low in volume, but has white flecks floating in it. I strained it out yesterday and there is no difference in the flavor between the 2 wines.

There doesn't seem to be any oxidation (thank goodness), but what the hey?
Note: this is my 6th batch of the same recipe with never issues like this.

Am I going crazy?


----------



## St Allie (Jun 28, 2010)

In my opinion, there's no way a gallon / 4 litres of wine, will evaporate without help in 6 weeks.

Unless you are sleepwalking and drinking it..

I think you have a theiving problem somewhere.

btw Betty, how you doing?.. I heard Belize has had some weather issues. Did storm Alex have much effect on where you are?

Allie


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 28, 2010)

Your carboy doesn't have a crack in it that is seeping out wine does it?

That would be my only other thought - but i think you would have noticed a wet spot on the floor.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2010)

I think its a monkey with a bamboo straw.


----------



## Tom (Jun 28, 2010)

BettyJ said:


> Ok, I am thinking that someone has been breaking into my wine, so before I confront my housekeeper, can someone help me troubleshoot?
> 
> 1. My pineapple riesling / 5 gal carboy (6 months age with rubber bung) was low in volume since my last check over 6 weeks ago - by almost 1 gallon! The others stored nearby were full.
> 
> ...



I hear a wine thief is down there and setting up shop @ your house.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 28, 2010)

Yep, I agree, someone is swidling your wine and those specks are from being too low in that carboy and getting too much 02. Sulfite the batch and keep it topped up.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 28, 2010)

Need to hook up a 220 line to it and wait for the scream. You can always put a tag on it with a bunch of info and it be titled "Vinegar" or poison.


----------



## BettyJ (Jun 29, 2010)

You guys are cracking me up! The carboy was in a cooler with no evidence of leaking so I guess I have to face the facts, eh? It is maddening that someone would contaminate my wine this way  Sulfite it is!

So, Wade, the white specks are from oxidation? I have never seen that before.... the wine taste and color is still ok. 

Me thinks a security system is in the future


----------



## BettyJ (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Allie - thanks for asking! We did just fine during Tropical Storm Alex - just some strong winds and rain, but we got to practice our hurricane preparedness, so all is good


----------



## Wade E (Jun 29, 2010)

Not really oxidation, it is a slight infection due to too much 02 but can be resolved by both sulfiting and topping off so this doesnt happen again.


----------



## BettyJ (Jun 29, 2010)

OK - I just racked everything and added sulfite (I had filtered out the white specks yesterday), so cross your fingers for me!

Thanks to all for your support and guidance  XXOO


----------



## Wade E (Jun 29, 2010)

Sulfite and the filtering should do the trick.


----------



## Arne (Jun 30, 2010)

Think maybe whoever is smoochin your wine be eatin crackers or potatoe chips. When u catch em make it plain you siphon out not drink out of the bottle. LOL. Arne.


----------



## Arne (Jun 30, 2010)

Listen to the other people. They know much more about this kinda thing than I do. You don't live too close to any of the outlaws on this site do you?? Havn't been on here too long, but most of em act like they wouldn't mind a little sip or two. Maybe three big sips for a gallon. Hope you figure out what be goin on, now will probably be my turn for them to pick on me. Take care, Arne.


----------

